# Gamma Seal Lids



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Perhaps this was covered in another thread but ... does anyone have any experience with these lids? They look like a great idea but no one i know personally has tried them. They are not cheap so I thought I'd get some feedback before spending the $


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

bugoutbob said:


> Perhaps this was covered in another thread but ... does anyone have any experience with these lids? They look like a great idea but no one i know personally has tried them. They are not cheap so I thought I'd get some feedback before spending the $


I have several of them, maybe 2 dozen.

I started out with a plan that each type of food item would have a color coded lid. You can imagine how that went. I had more types of foods than the various colors of lids, and with a white lid, would that be for rice, or white beans?

Home Depot carrries them in black only.

I have broken my opener for the regular lid due to how difficult the lids are to take off. You can break several finger nails just trying to remove one.

The Gamma Seal lids run around $7 t $10, depending where you get them from. My first batch were sent to me from Emergency Essentials. I can buy them locally as well from a bulk food store, Golden Organics.

The outer ring seals tightly and the lid that screws on and off seals tightly as well. They are definitely sturdier than the plain lids, however, you cannot stack them more than 3 high without breakage.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I have used them for several years, not on the bulk of buckets I have food stored in but only on the ones that we get into often. Buckets with foods like flour, sugar, rice... that we keep in the kitchen are what we use them on.

We dont have problems getting them open and the likely reason is the way we close them, we get the threads started then give them a good hard spin and when they stop - thats the way we leave them, not too tight or too loose. 

For those often used foods they cant be beat.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

We've used them for a number of years, and *weedygarden* is 100% correct. We only use ours for when we open a bucket to start using the contents.


----------



## rugster (Mar 2, 2014)

We use them got them from costco they have 12 gama seal lids & 12 6 gal buckets 159.99 includes shipping

http://www.costco.com/Nutristore™-6-gallon-Bucket-With-Gamma-Lid-12-pack.product.100113716.html


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

We use em. Got one on the kitty bucket. That gets opened twice a day. I thin it's gotta be right a 12 er more years old an works just fine. I'd only use em on sumtin I was gonna open lots a times.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

*Gamma Seals*

Here is a link to Home Depot, they are getting more expensive all the time, so you better buy some now. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Leaktite...H=REC-_-product-3-_-203205720-_-203923741-_-N

Correction: Shipped free with $45 order

Here is a little bit better deal, $40 shipped to the house, plus tax. http://www.homedepot.com/p/Leaktite...H=REC-_-PIPHorizontal1-5-_-NA-_-204642286-_-N


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks all, I guess I am going to just have to bite the bullet and buy some


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

The ring on the Vittles Vault that holds the dog food cracked. It made closing it a pain. I popped the ring off and replaced it with a new Gamma Seal ring and lid from Home Depot for less than $7 after tax. 

I use the seals with food safe buckets normally and have not had any issues. I just wanted to fix the dog food container rather than spend another $35 on a new one.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

I use them, too. A couple suggestions: take stuff like beans out of their plastic bags if you bought them from a grocery store (like I did) and put them in mylar bags. Drop in a couple oxygen absorbers and heat-seal the bag shut, then put it in the bucket with the gamma lid. That should help with longer-term storage.

For shorter-term stuff, we don't bother with the mylar bag and we haven't had anything go bad.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

*Gamma Lids*

For the most part you should be able to find the buckets for free, I got mine from the Walmart deli.

I buy my beans from Dollar General or Save Alot, I also buy the little canned hams from where ever I can find them on sale. The beans are vacuum packed in mason jars, and with beans and canned ham I can make bean soup. I also dehydrate carrots, celery, onions, peas, and corn, vacuum pack the same way and throw them in the bean soup if desired.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

I use the gama lids for in house extra already opened buckets. I have severe arthritis in my hands so Thumper bought these lids especially for me. I can not open buckets with the other type of lid on it. I have a rubber mallet in the kitchen to use if one of the gama lids is a tad too tight.(Thumper closing it)

Love them at any price.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

We buy our gamma lids online from Sam's - 12 gamma lids for $86.98 plus tax and free shipping. It comes out to $7.25/lid plus tax. This has been the best price I've seen in a long time. We got our 5 gallon food-grade buckets from Tractor Supply for $3.99 - I think they just went up in price about $.50.

Gamma Lids from Sams


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Gamma seal lids work well on the food grade 5 gal. bucket I get for free.
I can get 20-40 a month, but I have to wash them out.
I use them on the farm & as seats when potting/ repotting plants.
Using them for food storage is new to me, one of many tricks I learned on this site.


----------



## tattooedwhitetrash (Dec 11, 2009)

My Lowes has them in black for the same price as the white lids at Home Depot.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

I got mine from Sportsmansguide. I don't recall the price exactly but they were around $7. I love em makes getting access to things easily. We originally started storing large amounts of foods in foodsaver bags in the 5 gallon buckets. After opening some to use what we store, we realized storing things in smaller portions would be much easier to use and not risk spoilage or rodents.

But we do love the gamma lids.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

bugoutbob said:


> Perhaps this was covered in another thread but ... does anyone have any experience with these lids? They look like a great idea but no one i know personally has tried them. They are not cheap so I thought I'd get some feedback before spending the $


I have quite a few of the buckets with GammaSeal lids that I use for all of my dry-products stored in my cool room. Pasta, flour, sugar, etc are all taken out of the original packaging and poured into the appropriate buckets.

I purchased mine locally from Briden Solutions (prepper-stuff sold online and through their brick store): http://www.bridensolutions.ca/


----------



## rugster (Mar 2, 2014)

zimmy said:


> For the most part you should be able to find the buckets for free, I got mine from the Walmart deli.


I don't mind paying new buckets with lids

However, I don't put most of my long term food in buckets.
I use Roughneck Storage Boxes the 31 gal ones and 20"x30" Mylar way, way more economical 
the rough neck is about 20 bucks, Mylar is 1.30 each, large o2 absorbers 6.00 maybe 35.00 or so to store 200# of grain.

The + it's by far the most economical way to store volumes of grains.

The - it's 300# to move around I have them on dollies but still?? The roughneck containers are not as pest resistant but I have 
not had any issues.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

bugoutbob said:


> Perhaps this was covered in another thread but ... does anyone have any experience with these lids? They look like a great idea but no one i know personally has tried them. They are not cheap so I thought I'd get some feedback before spending the $


Thanks for starting this thread. Y'all helped talk me into buying a few of these. They had been on my want-to-buy list for a while.


----------

